# Mat's Smart Home



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

So, I picked up a Nest Thermostat last week, and finally got it installed this evening. I'll update this thread once we've had a bit of useage from it, and also a few bills - just a shame it's the wrong time of the year really.

Other "smart" purchases we have planned are:

Nest Fire Alarms (2 of)
WiFi Phillips Hue Bulbs
WiFi Phillips Hue LED Strips
Wireless Smart Alarm
Smart Radiator Thermostats
Nest CCTV (possibly)


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Got a Nest smoke alarm free from John Lewis home insurance. It's runs of a battery can't fault it. Nest thermostat on the list.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

if you already have an Amazon prime account get yourself a Amazon Echo as well. It already works with the Nest Thermostat and Philips Hue lighting and they are adding more devices all the time. Gives voice control over the connected devices and so much nicer than using different apps for everything.
We have been using the Echo for the last few years and have our house set up using Wemo Switches for all the lights, This summer we are getting a Ecobee 3 thermostat to add to the system.
Started out as a novelty item but since the O/H has been very ill he is able to control all lights, play music, listen to radio, check weather, news, traffic reports, get jokes etc. I also use it as a Alarm clock and also a kitchen timer.
even if you don't have a prime account it might be worth getting the account and getting the Echo, we wouldn't be with out ours !


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

-Mat- said:


> So, I picked up a Nest Thermostat last week, and finally got it installed this evening. I'll update this thread once we've had a bit of useage from it, and also a few bills - just a shame it's the wrong time of the year really.
> 
> Other "smart" purchases we have planned are:
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase it from please and how easy was it to install Mat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

We got it from B&Q, think they have listed at £203, but we got pensioner discount :thumb:

Installation was easy. We had a sparky out to sort the alarm, and he bought his mate with him who work with a heating company and has apparently installed a few of these... HE FAILED!

Got home, he connected too many wires to the thermostat, and not even looked at the heat link (tell a lie, he did, and tossed it to the side). He then left the job and told our lass it wasn't compatible - despite her pointing out the existing heatlink for our current system.

I rang him and explained how he should have installed in. 45minutes later, job done - all by myself.

To start with, connect the boiler to the Nest Heat Link. There are loads of wiring diagrams in the box for every type of boiler. In my case, the wiring was there for the existing one, so I turned the power off, removed the existing heatlink and popped out the wires. I ran the L and N into the respective pins/sockets (whatever you call them with screws) on the Heat Link, and then the central heating wires back from the Heat Link to the Boiler.

After that, fit the Nest Thermostat (he was trying to hard wire this to the ****ing boiler with a bell wire). If you have an existing wall mounted thermostat, remove it and take out the two wire and connect them to the Nest Thermostat Base - done. If you don't have a wall mounted thermostat currently, or want to relocate the Nest or use a stand, simply connect the USB cable provided to the 3pin plug provided and plug in. Done.

What the installer was trying to do was connect the USB to the mains (which he did by dropping the USB through the wall, and out below the plug socket below and plugging it in. He then wired in 2 bell wires and tried to run them through the loft and down to the boiler. Totally ignoring the Heat Link. He asked how I expect 230v to go through 2 bell wires, which is when I lost it and had to tell him how to install.....

Needless to say, he's popping out this afternoon to witness it himself as he sounded shocked that I got it working. Hopefully he'll be able to learn from it.

But basically, it's a piece of ****. The instructions are clear as day, and I watched 1 YouTube video just to see it being done (even though the video was a totally different boiler system, it made it look so simple).


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any progress on this mate?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ha, not for a while unfortunately....


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

we eliminated the nest cctv as you pay a monthly cloud fee to use it. Far better systems out there.
Nest smoke/carbon monoxide detectors are good. The night light works a treat for us just wish you could change the on time though.


----------

